# WD Red mit/ohne Helium



## Abductee (3. Juni 2018)

Laut Geizhals hat die eine HDD eine Helium-Füllung und die andere nicht.
Wenn man nach der Produktnummer sucht findet man unterschiedliche Angaben.
Beim Datenblatt bei WD findet man überhaupt nix zum Helium.
Weiß da jemand was dazu?

Produktvergleich Western Digital WD Red 8TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD80EFZX), Western Digital WD Red 8TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD80EFAX) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## micha34 (3. Juni 2018)

Mit Helium u.a werden elektronische Gerätschaften evakuiert die hermetisch versiegelt sind.
Sagt soviel aus das ein Gehäuse insofern gegen eindringendes Zeugs wie Feuchtigkeit usw geschützt ist.
Sollte bei mechanischen Festplatten der besseren Hersteller eigentlich selbstverständlich und nicht erwähnenswert sein.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2018)

Das ist quatsch. 

Das Helium dienst dazu den Luftwiderstand zu minimieren um so mehr Platten bei kleinerem Abstand unterbringen zu können. Natürlich sind die Platten dann versiegelt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Sollte bei mechanischen Festplatten der besseren Hersteller eigentlich selbstverständlich und nicht erwähnenswert sein.



Äähhh nein. Festplatten sind nur dann versiegelt wenn sie heliumbefüllt sind, alle anderen Platten sind mit Luftlöchern plus Filter davor versehen, was aus diversen technischen Gründen besser, einfacher und auch kostengünstiger ist als eine Versiegelung. "Normale" Festplatten würden nicht mal besonders lange halten wenn sie "dicht" wären (da temperatur- und höhenbedingte Luftdruckschwankungen die nicht ausgeglichen werden können die Platte zerstören würden) - deswegen steht bei den meisten Modellen auch ein "Do not cover" neben dem Luftloch.


----------



## micha34 (3. Juni 2018)

"Helium-Füllung: Im Inneren einer Festplatte herrscht kein Vakuum. Der Raum zwischen den Schreib-Lese-Köpfen und den Magnetscheiben ist mit Luft gefüllt. Die Magnetscheiben drehen sich bis zu 7200 mal pro Minute und erzeugen Strömungseffekte. Helium weist nur ein Siebtel der Dichte von Luft auf. Damit reduziert Helium Strömungseffekte, sodass sich die einzelnen Scheiben enger nebeneinandersetzen lassen. HGST bringt so in einem 3,5-Zoll-Gehäuse anstatt fünf bis zu sieben Scheiben unter."

Quelle: IT-News | Fachwissen fur IT-Entscheider | com! professional

Aha.Daher weht der Wind.
Macht Sinn.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2018)

Ein Vakuum wäre so gesehen der Optimlzustand da wo kein Medium da keine Verwirbelung. Das ganze hat nur zwei Probleme: Erstens bekommste ne PLatte nie dauerhaft 100% dicht und zweitens wäre der Differenzdruck so groß dass die Festplatte zusammengequetscht würde wie ne Sardinenbüchse im Pazifik.
Deswegen muss zwingend was rein das den Differenzdruck ausgleicht - normalerweise schlichtweg Luft. UNd der "Sardinendoseneffekt" wird vermieden indem man die Platten absichtlich nicht ganz dicht macht und der Druck sich so selbstständig ausgleicht.

Blöderweise ist die Dichte von Luft (für Gase) verhältnismäßig hoch und die Viskosität unter anderem abhängig von der Dichte eines Gases - Luft wirbelt also recht schnell und viel herum. Es muss also was anderes rein das weniger dicht ist - ab besten wäre Wasserstoff. Blöderweise ist der erstens brennbar und zweitens so diffussibel, dass er durch alle Dichtungen durchschlüpft und die Festplatten nach wenigen Tagen kaputt wären. Das nächstschlechtere ist Helium... immer noch nicht besonders gut einsperrbar aber technisch machbar und es brennt nicht.

Zusätzlich macht man auch nicht ganz so viel Helium rein wie ein Atmosphärendruck wäre, sprich die HDDs haben intern einen Unterdruck. Dadurch kann man den Effekt von weniger Verwirbelung nochmal etwas verstärken und die mechanische Stabilität der HDD-Hülle (die ohnehin stark sein muss ums Helium am rausdiffundieren zu hindern) ausnutzen.


Alles in allem ist die Heliumsache aber nur eine absolute technische Notlösung um noch irgendwie die Kapazitäten steigern zu können da HAMR seit 15 Jahren nicht so funktioniert wie die Hersteller es wollen. Das ganze komplettversiegeln, heliumfüllen, Unterdrucktechnik, dünnere Platter (evtl. demnächst aus Glas als Trägerschicht) usw. sind nur Kunstgriffe die dartüber hinwegtäuschen sollen dass die klassische HDD-Technik so lange nichts WIRKLICH neues wie HAMR passiert am Ende ist.


----------



## fotoman (3. Juni 2018)

Trotzdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, was der (interne) Unterschied der beiden Platten wirklich ist. Um nicht zu sage, die WD80EFAX mit größerem Cache finde ich persönlich recht uninteressant. Bei der ist einer der großen Vorteile der WD Red dahin, nämlich geringe Lautstärke im Idl. Dazu ist sie auch noch recht stromhungrig beim Zugriff. Da bringt auch die höhere Übertragungsrate nicht viel.


----------



## micha34 (3. Juni 2018)

Das mechanische Platten überhaupt noch hergestellt werden ist schon unlogisch.
Die Fertigung sollte teurer sein.
Mit den Verkleinern ist das auch so eine Sache wenn man eh genügend Platz hat.
Erinnert an die letzten Röhrenfernseher die eine riesige Kiste hatten und darin werkelte eine für die Verhältnisse winziges Board.


----------



## fotoman (4. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Das mechanische Platten überhaupt noch hergestellt werden ist schon unlogisch.


Was soll daran unlogisch sein? Selbst unabhängig vom Preis möchte ich keine SSD 1-2 Jahre ohne Strom als Backup in den Schrank legen. Meine mind. 8 Jahre alten HDDs halten das seit 6 Jahren problemlos aus.  Einmal im Jahr (wenn ich denn daran denke, sonst auch seltener) anstöpseln und Daten auf Korrektheit prüfen.

Ansdere, im privaten Bereich auch noch bezahlbare Backupmedien/Laufwerke gibt es leider nicht. Ein Stapel 100 GB BDs ist schon bei ein paar TB an zu archivierenden Daten keine Lösung und Streamer sind in den Größenregionen viel zu teuer. Soviel Datenn hat man privat nur selten,, dass sich die Laufwerkskosten durch Bänder wieder reinholen lassen.

Falls jemand zufällig an eine WD80EFAX kommt, sollte er sich mal die SMART Werte ansehen. Die (ältere) WD80EFZX gibt dort auch ihren Helium-Level bekannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Western Digital WD Red 8TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD80EFZX), Western Digital WD Red 8TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD80EFAX) | Geizhals Deutschland


Da macht Geizhals einige Fehler, auch die 256MB Cache sind fragwürdig und sollten zur 10TB HDD gehören, obwohl sich da die Datenblätter widersprechen:
128 MB WD Red – Network Attached Storage(NAS)-Festplatte | Western Digital (WD)
256 MB https://www.wdc.com/content/dam/wdc/website/downloadable_assets/deu/spec_data_sheet/2879-800002.pdf

Und hier wird auch von Heliumfüllung gesprochen:
Festplatten: WD Red (Pro) und WD Purple erhalten 8 TB und Helium - ComputerBase

*
- Off Topic -*


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein Vakuum wäre so gesehen der Optimalzustand ...


Nein, die Platten würden überhitzen, weil es keine nenneswerte Wärmeabfuhr gäbe.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Blöderweise ist die Dichte von Luft (für Gase) verhältnismäßig hoch und die Viskosität unter anderem abhängig von der Dichte eines Gases - Luft wirbelt also recht schnell und viel herum. Es muss also was anderes rein das weniger dicht ist - ab besten wäre Wasserstoff. Blöderweise ist der erstens brennbar und zweitens so diffussibel, dass er durch alle Dichtungen durchschlüpft und die Festplatten nach wenigen Tagen kaputt wären. Das nächstschlechtere ist Helium... immer noch nicht besonders gut einsperrbar aber technisch machbar und es brennt nicht.


Auch da muss ich widersprechen. Wasserstoff liegt als recht großes H2 Molekül vor, welches erheblich größer als ein Helium Atom ist, welches als Edelgaß keine Moleküle bildet. Die Diffusion von Wasserstoff liegt in seiner Löslichkeit in Metallen und einer Dissoziation. Das Problem wären keine Leckage, das ist nur bei Tritium ein Problem, weil es sehr stark radioaktiv ist und darum auch geringe Mengen stören, das Problem ist die Materialermüdung, weil Wasserstoff an Metalloberflächen dissoziert, die einzelnen Atome in Gitterfehler diffundieren und dort rekombinieren und damit Microrisse erzeugt, die immer größer werden, je mehr Wasserstoff hinein gelangt.

Das mir am Rande, weil es mit der Frage des TE nichts zu tun hat.



micha34 schrieb:


> Die Fertigung sollte teurer sein.


 SSDs sind aktuell um den Faktor zehn teurer


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Juni 2018)

Bin der Meinung vor nen halben Jahr auf der WD Seite gelesen zu haben, dass es eine 8TB Variante mit Helium gibt, doch alle kleineren Modelle ohne auskommen müssen.
Hab zwar selbst genug WD Platten im NAS, würde aber wenns um Helium geht auf HGST setzen.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2018)

8TB gibts von HGST, Seagate und Toshiba auch ohne Helium.
Deswegen die Frage ob die neue 8TB-Variante von WD ohne Helium auskommt.

Im Zweifel wirds dann aber halt eine HDD von der Konkurrenz. Die kommen ohne Helium aus.
Produktvergleich HGST Deskstar NAS 8TB, Toshiba N300 High-Reliability 8TB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> 8TB gibts von HGST, Seagate und Toshiba auch ohne Helium.
> Deswegen die Frage ob die neue 8TB-Variante von WD ohne Helium auskommt.



Ich glaube inzwischen, dass man es am Leistungsbedarf erkennen kann. Die 8TB Varianten mit Helium nehmen unter 7W die ohne Helium mehr als 8W. Kann aber auch am inneren Aufbau liegen und auf eine Platte mehr oder weniger hindeuten. Die Herstellerdatenblätter sind definitiv nicht umfassend genug. Ich würde eine Anfrage an WD senden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, die Platten würden überhitzen, weil es keine nenneswerte Wärmeabfuhr gäbe.


Doch - Wärmeleitung durchs Material an die Außenseite. Ob das (einschließlich gewisser Maßnahmen um den Effekt zu verstärken) ausreichen würde oder nicht weiß ich aber nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wasserstoff liegt als recht großes H2  Molekül vor, welches erheblich größer als ein Helium Atom ist, welches  als Edelgaß keine Moleküle bildet. Die Diffusion von Wasserstoff liegt  in seiner Löslichkeit in Metallen und einer Dissoziation. Das Problem  wären keine Leckage, das ist nur bei Tritium ein Problem, weil es sehr  stark radioaktiv ist und darum auch geringe Mengen stören, das Problem  ist die Materialermüdung, weil Wasserstoff an Metalloberflächen  dissoziert, die einzelnen Atome in Gitterfehler diffundieren und dort  rekombinieren und damit Microrisse erzeugt, die immer größer werden, je  mehr Wasserstoff hinein gelangt.


Stimmt alles - ich hab auch nicht behauptet dass H2 besser diffundieren würde weil es kleiner als Helium ist - gut ich gebe zu das konnte man so verstehen. Dass Wasserstoff (in dissoziierter Form - dann ists auch kleiner als Helium ) in der Lage ist an Korngrenzen von Metallen rumzudiffundieren und im Material HIC-Risse zu bilden ist eine sehr unschöne Tatsache deren Vermeidung je nach Bereich sehr aufwendig ist. Etwa beim Bau von Sauergaspipelines um das Beispiel zu nennen wo ich mich da beruflich mit rumschlagen darf.

Aber genug OT 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich glaube inzwischen, dass man es am Leistungsbedarf erkennen kann.


Ja, kann man. Der verringerte Laufwiderstand durch heliumfüllung wirkt sich im stationären Zustand direkt auf die leistungsaufnahme der Spindel aus die bei weitem die meiste Energie einer HDD verbraucht. Da iirc die Spindelmotoren die gleichen sind (und sich was Leistungsaufnahme angeht naturgemäß ziemlich eigenständig regeln) ist der Idleverbrauch innerhalb einer gleichen Modellreihe ein ziemlich sicheres Indiz dafür ob Luft oder Helium drin ist.


----------



## fotoman (5. Juni 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Im Zweifel wirds dann aber halt eine HDD von der Konkurrenz. Die kommen ohne Helium aus.


Wenn Lautstärke und Verbrauch unwichtiger sind, warum nicht? Wenn man eine WD80EFZX bestellt, muss auch eine ankommen und keinen "AX".



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da macht Geizhals einige Fehler, auch  die 256MB Cache sind fragwürdig und sollten zur 10TB HDD gehören, obwohl  sich da die Datenblätter widersprechen:


Wo widersprechen sich die Datenblätter (eine Werbe-Internetseite ist für mich kein Datenblatt. Du verlinkst doch selber das PDF, in dem beiden 8TB Varianten enthalten sind.

Eine "AX" mit nur 128 MB Cache finde ich da eher merkwürdig
WD80EFAX-68LHPN0 - WD Red? - Storage Devices - Linus Tech Tips

Aber genau aus dem Grund, den Du anführst, gibt es im Netz Gerüchte,  dass die 80EFAX eine 10 TB Platte wäre, bei der entweder ein Kopf oder ein  Platter nicht in Ordnung wäre.  Was erklärt aber nicht, warum bei beiden  8TB Varianten der Leerlaufverbrauch nahezu identisch ist (und viel  höher wie bei der 10 TB Variante), der beim Zugriff aber nicht. Am  größeren Cache kann ich wohl auch nicht liegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juni 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wo widersprechen sich die Datenblätter (eine Werbe-Internetseite ist für mich kein Datenblatt. Du verlinkst doch selber das PDF, in dem beiden 8TB Varianten enthalten sind..


Es sind beides WD Seiten, und auf einem der beiden Dokumente wird ein Fehler sein.


----------

